# Do it yourself Sway bar



## Nc cleancruze (Feb 19, 2018)

Can’t be but so hard right, what is some good ideas for this to work!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I mean...it's not really that expensive to buy the Whiteline rear bar.

The UR rear chassis bar is a great and slightly cheaper alternative.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I mean...it's not really that expensive to buy the Whiteline rear bar.
> 
> The UR rear chassis bar is a great and slightly cheaper alternative.


links?


----------



## Nc cleancruze (Feb 19, 2018)

Yea I know that lol I weld at work a lot .
I can get what I need for free .


----------



## drspencer (Jun 19, 2019)

Yep, year old thread. I was just reading up on this on Hot Rod or Car Craft, specifically for the rear since it requires fewer complex bends. I am just going to grab some 1/4 inch rod to get the initial shape then, like they did in car craft, weld some stands onto a steel table and give it a whirl with the torch and some sort of leverage pipe. McMaster Carr sells 4140 steel (what Car Craft suggested) and if you have an Alro Metals in your area, I'm sure they could get something to length. Looking at the aftermarket one, it appears to be two simple bends.


----------

